# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Johnnos Friday night

## Peter NJ

The Infusion Band..11pm start...5 bucks at the door.

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## LindaP

Yeah !!!!!! We arrive friday, looks like a nap is in order, before I put on my dancin' flip-flops !!!!  Thanks Peter!!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

you can just roll down the goat path..

----------


## LindaP

I know! How easy, and a good thing after those rum punches!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

keep your ears open for an Exodus Band jam..if Exodus is playing during your stay check them out..they are my favorites....it you guys are feeling frisky and its open,check out Red Dragon Disco in South Hill by the round about...its a true AXA experirence...you might be the only white folks but all are welcome...its only open twice a month...another great band is PVI...Panther Vibes International..they are actually number 1 on the island...as you know all the music is top notch on AXA

----------

